# Skeeter Pee without slurry?



## Weddingshooter

Is it absolutely necessary to use a yeast slurry to get the pee to start fermenting? Has anyone tried a yeast starter mixture (EC1118, OJ & Nutrient)
with any success?


----------



## ffemt128

I used a starter and it worked fine. The recipe for the starter I used was in a different Pee thread. I'll see if I can dig it up.

Found it, here is the PEE Starter I used.


----------



## Weddingshooter

Thanks a lot! After posting I saw all sorts of things being tried to get the pee to ferment. I think I'll use your starter but do things in reverse (adding lemon juice after fermentation starts) as I saw in the other thread. Thanks again.


----------



## ffemt128

It worked with no problem for me, I used EC-1118 yeast I believe.


----------



## steviepointer

I'm still making my first batch. I didn't have a slurry from a previous batch. Here's what I did.

I inverted the sugar, added it to the primary, then brought the entire level up to 4.75gal.

I then split the batch, added yeast + nutrient, energizer, tannin to 1/2 and the 2 bottles of real lemon to the other 1/2.

for the next 2 days, I mixed them with a wisk, to aerate them. The 1/2 with yeast was going like gang busters, gobbling up the sugar. On the 2nd day, I started adding the 1/2 with real lemon to the yeasty primary. I did this in 4 stages (1/4 each time). I wanted to make sure I didn't kill the yeasties. It never did. It is still fermenting away.

fyi..here is my log:

skeeter pee log
================================
4/11/2010 started a batch of skeeterpee. Inverted sugar, dissolved in hot water. Simmered for 10min (not boiled). 

Added to primary. Added 6tsp Yeast Nutriant (was supposed to be 3, but read the instructions wrong). 

Brought the level up to 4.75 gal. Split, the volume, and put 1/2 back in the original pot used for inverting the sugar.

Aerated both containers. Added 2cups of pinapple juice to the primary + EC 1118. Added 2 bottles of Real Lemon (32oz each) to the pot. Aerated to try and drive off any sufites. Will aerate tomorrow.

SG 1.082

4/12/2010 Continued aerating through out the day. Added 2tsp yeast energizer and 3/4tsp tannin. I had to get these from Point Brew Supply today. Continued aerating with a wisk.

Primary foaming nicely. Looks like lemon merange pie topping. Added 1/4 of the real lemon mixture.

4/13/2010 7am. Primary looks nice. Actually fizzing. Added another 1/4 of the real lemon mixture. Aerated both the real lemon and the primary with a whisk. Added another 1/4 @ noon. Added the last 1/4 @3. It's 8:30 and the primary is bubbling away. It looks like a lemon merange pie. I aerated with a wisk each time (both the primary, and the real lemon mixture). After the last 1/4 was added, I stired with a drill and aerator.

4/14/2010 9am. SG 1.062 Has a nice head of foam. Stirred with a drill, created a vortex to pull air down into the mixture. 

4/16/2010 7am SG 1.054 About 1/2" foamy head on the primary. Added 1/2 of the last bottle of Real Lemon. Stirred with drill. Pulled a vacunm. Added the 2nd 1/2 around noon.

4/17/2010 9am SG 1.042


----------



## Weddingshooter

I'm seeing corn sugar mentioned a lot. I didn't see that in the original recipe. Does it make a difference and where is it available? I've never looked for corn sugar. A basic grocery item?


----------



## IQwine

no need for corn sugar as it is inverted anyway.


----------



## Weddingshooter

OK ... just started it. I went with the "reverse method" as I saw in the blog. It just seemed like simplicity itself. I added all the ingredients in the original recipe except for the lemon juice and half of the nutrient and energizer. I inverted the sugar and added enough water to bring the volume to 4.5 gallons. I pitched the EC1118 yeast at 95 degrees. Once I get a strong fermentation I plan to add the first 2 bottles of the lemon juice in stages and add the last one and the balance of the nutrient and energizer according to the original recipe and follow the recipe faithfully after that. Updates to come.


----------



## arcticsid

It will work WS, but no need to do it in reverse. It will work as per the original recipe, but instead of using slurry use a strong yeast starter.

This "reverse" method to me seems like making chocalate chip cookies and adding the chips later.

But, hey, if it works, who am I say? I have heard of far stranger things in here than making wine in reverse.

Also they use corn sugar for beer, the yeast likes it better. It will sure work in wine but no need to use it, regular old granulated sugar will work just fine for wine.

Good Luck. keep us posted. You'll like this Pee, it is prety tasty for sure.

Troy


----------



## Weddingshooter

Man, I have to beg, borrow or steal for every decrease in S.G. It's been holding at 1.060 for a while. I'm whipping it 2 -3 times a day. It's in a 75 degree environment. It sure likes to take it's sweet f'n time to ferment. I haven't added the 3rd bottle of lemon juice yet and it appears the fermentation has stopped. I'm thinking of adding some more nutrient and/or energizer to get this thing cooking. Am I alone here? Does this pee ferment this slow for everyone?


----------



## arcticsid

Are you using a hydrometer to make this determination? Should be okay. Whip it, not stir. WHIP IT, Whip it good get some oxegen in it!

TOM? Break out the whip. Pee is not normal wine, you need oxegem. Where is MMaker, he invented this.?

Do it now. Not stir it round and around , if its warm it should like it well. I said whip! Not stir, do it and check back. i have made several batches and oxegen seems to be a key with this pee. nutrients are important but shouldn't be a concern "YET".

A good whip should get it going.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

arcticsid said:


> TOM? Break out the whip. Pee is not normal wine, you need oxegem. Where is MMaker, he invented this.?



All I can say.....
is that when you stray....
be prepared to pay.

Sorry.... I've been missing for a day or two, doing some computer repairs. I agree, the introduction of oxygen should help this batch out. My SP batches using a surry usually ferment dry in 4-10 days; so yours is definitely struggling.


----------



## Green Mountains

Ours took seven days to ferment down to 1.00 at which time we racked to carboy.

We did the reverse method and it went great.


----------



## ffemt128

Fermentation was relatively quick for my batch using a starter. I think fermentation was complete in under 2 weeks or around there.


----------



## Weddingshooter

Thanks for all the replies. It's still holding at 1.060 and not budging. I added more nutrient and energizer and put a heating pad under it. I'm whipping it unmercifully with both a wire whisk by hand and a wine whip in an electric drill. It's not looking good. Perhaps it's that I used distilled water, or I used the store brand lemon juice instead of RealLemon. I don't know. I have a batch of Vintner's Reserve Pinot Blanc in the primary. Should I dump the slurry from that in? How long will the must stay good without some significant alcohol in it? At what point do I log it out? Thanks again for all your replies.
Wally


----------



## ffemt128

You could possibly make a starter and use that to get this going again. I don't know as I would write it off just yet.


----------



## Weddingshooter

It's moot at this point. I have to leave town because my brother is having emergency open-heart surgery so I won't be here to babysit my pee. I'll just dump and start over.
Thanks all!


----------



## ffemt128

Weddingshooter said:


> It's moot at this point. I have to leave town because my brother is having emergency open-heart surgery so I won't be here to babysit my pee. I'll just dump and start over.
> Thanks all!



Tell your brother good luck with the surgery. 

I would almost be inclined to toss a package of fresh yeast in the mix and give it a good stir and see what happens when you return. What do you have to lose?


----------



## NSwiner

if your Vintner's Reserve Pinot Blanc is ready to rack then give it a try as long as your lemon juice doesn't have a funky smell to it like it's going bad .


----------



## Weddingshooter

OK...back from Omaha and my bro's doing fine. All ready to continue his regimen of double cheesburgers and supersized fries. Maybe, just maybe the zipper on his chest will be a reminder to occasionally have a salad and take a walk. 
I took your advice and just for grins dumped in another packet of yeast before I got on the plane. I tossed in a packet of 2 year old 71B-1122 that I was going to throw out. It was expired but kept refrigerated. To my surprise, the S.G. was down to 1.040 upon my return. I dumped in the last bottle of lemon juice, the nutrient and energizer and racked to a carboy. It's percolating nicely. I used the slurry from the Pinot Blanc to start a new batch because I didn't have much faith in the first. Looks like I'll be up to my neck in pee. I used the brand name Real Lemon on this batch. It smells a whole lot better than what I tried first (Richfood). Stay tuned and thanks for the advice.
Wally


----------



## ffemt128

Weddingshooter said:


> OK...back from Omaha and my bro's doing fine. All ready to continue his regimen of double cheesburgers and supersized fries. Maybe, just maybe the zipper on his chest will be a reminder to occasionally have a salad and take a walk.
> I took your advice and just for grins dumped in another packet of yeast before I got on the plane. I tossed in a packet of 2 year old 71B-1122 that I was going to throw out. It was expired but kept refrigerated. To my surprise, the S.G. was down to 1.040 upon my return. I dumped in the last bottle of lemon juice, the nutrient and energizer and racked to a carboy. It's percolating nicely. I used the slurry from the Pinot Blanc to start a new batch because I didn't have much faith in the first. Looks like I'll be up to my neck in pee. I used the brand name Real Lemon on this batch. It smells a whole lot better than what I tried first (Richfood). Stay tuned and thanks for the advice.
> Wally



Glad to hear your brother is doing better and glad to hear the pee started fermenting again. Keep us posted.


----------

